# Magic Mason



## bugjuice

Has anyone ever heard of a magic mason jar.  I have on it is a quart wide mouth,
 it has a just a hint of green to it any info?


----------



## woody

Magic mason jar is listed in the Red Book of fruit Jars #9.  (1610)

 Magic TM Mason Jar (front) Mason Jar (reverse)
 Measurements on each side
 Smooth lip Mason beaded neck seal; 2 piece metal lid
 Lid insert; Magic Button Pops Up When seal is broken

 Qt. Clear $1.00


----------



## creeper71

Thanks Wendy for the refrence number... I tried to look for it in the redbook # 9 an didn't see it...then came on line an found this thread...


----------



## creeper71

> ORIGINAL:  robbo47
> 
> james goggins ginger beer...anyone know????


 Please many your own post..it's very rude to try an hi jack someone else post....


----------

